# Crabs?



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, I know most of the "freshwater" crabs out there are actually brackish but for simplicity's sake let's call them freshwater for now. Okay, what I need to know is what kinds of crabs are there that can be kept in aquaria. I am going to be setting up my own tanks in a few months so i need to know a quick list of what crabs are out there. I would like to know scientific names if possible but it is not necessary --> common names are fine. I know of the red clawed crab and fiddler crab plus vampire and micro crab but would like to know any others you all know of. Thank you for your time and effort.

1 more thing, when you list them please list fresh or brackish. i know fiddler and red clawed are brackish but I'm not sure on the micro or vampire or any other one. Thanks again!


----------

